# The House Of Shelves - Hertfordshire - Sept 2012



## steve2109 (Sep 23, 2012)

Without doubt my best explore to date, every room throws up new ideas to what this place was, every turn of a corner reveals more mystery. This is just my take on the main house and the vast array of nik naks, tins, rubbish and clothing, you could spend a day there and still not know what went on.... I only posted a quater of the photos i took

Visited with UE-OMJ, thanks buddy appreciated your trust...

on with the pics


----------



## Stussy (Sep 23, 2012)

Some fantastic decay in there, looks really impressive! Great pics too!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Great report, great photos. I'm pleased you enjoyed it 

Cant believe I completely missed the bird cage room though! I must have walked straight past it, twice!


----------



## abel101 (Sep 24, 2012)

nice selection of photos of this place, very surprised no one else has headed down this way other than yourself and of course UE-OMJ.
Id love to poke my lens around here, good job!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 24, 2012)

Amazing place so much to see,great pics.


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 29, 2012)

what a strange place. certainly looks like it has been there a while and been left to the elements. 
very mysterious


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 5, 2012)

im surprised u2 managed to get around the place without falling throu sumfink the floors or walls??

surely u didn't leave that jar of pickled wotevers on the shelf did ya....not tempted of a nibble?

good job thanks for sharin


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 5, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> surely u didn't leave that jar of pickled wotevers on the shelf did ya....not tempted of a nibble?



Not only did we leave them, but we found another jar on the floor....







And then found 2 jars of what looked like rhubarb pieces 







The place is a lot more solid than it seems, I felt quite safe walking around in there


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 5, 2012)

Great post. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 5, 2012)

There's a photo of me sat on the porch of the house! Its solid. Still cant
Get the smell of that freezer out my nose.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 5, 2012)

Landie_Man said:


> There's a photo of me sat on the porch of the house! Its solid. Still cant
> Get the smell of that freezer out my nose.



I never opened it !!!!


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 5, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> I never opened it !!!!



It was open when I got there (March) check my report.


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 20, 2012)

For such easy access this one is a bastard to get to! Never been stung so much in my life! You got some great pics!


----------

